# Sandisk Cruzer Mini Issue--Computer Not Recognizing



## blu-j (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm having trouble with my Sandisk Cruzer Mini (256 MB). It's been working fine until today. I plugged it into my laptop (and subsequently, another computer) and clicked the on the E-drive (as normal). However, the computer instructs me to "Please insert a disk into drive E:." But, it's already there! I got the same message when I tried it on another computer. I haven't ejected it while running (always use "Remove/Stop Hardware" option).

Is there any hope of fixing this and recovering the data/files I have saved on the Cruzer? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
- Matt


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you've tried it on more than one computer, and you get the same symptoms, it sounds bad.

Have you checked either Device Manager or Disk Management with it plugged in to see what indications they show?


----------



## sg_goosegg (Jan 26, 2005)

*Same problem.*

Did you remove the cruzer mini without stopping it first?

Did you remove it while it was doing something?

Mine quit when I was trying to transfer some files...probably too many, onto it. I said 'copying files...32 minutes to go." I canceled.

So I thought....something funny there. So I rebooted, and my little cruzer never worked again. 

It is identifed as a cruzer, it has power, its recognized, but I can't format it. It shows up as 0 mb with 0mb available. I hope its not terminal.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2005)

*Cruzer Mini Partition*

I had the same trouble, the zero zero recognition. Go into Administrative
Tools and create a new partition. This will get it back to service showing 
about 8 megs usage and the rest free space.


----------



## sg_goosegg (Jan 26, 2005)

*New development*

I did that bobbyv, one catch though:

It shows as MBR and therefore won't format. I have tried to format it with q-Parted and Partition Magic...q-parted give me an invalid block error and Partition Magic doesn't even see it.

Am I gonna need to dig out a win98 boot disk and floppy drive and f-disk the sucker? Would 98 even recognize it? It takes special drivers to run under windows.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you open up Device Manager and right click on the drive and select Initialize?


----------

